# عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه



## nana25 (30 يوليو 2007)

زمان كان العرسان يمشوا مع بعض ​ 


بس للاسف هذه الايام الوضع اختلف ​ 


وكل يوم البنات تطلع لنا موضه جديدة ​ 


هذه اخرها ​ 


v
v
v
v
v​ 





​ 








​


----------



## dr.sheko (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
للدرجادي مش لاقيه اللي يعبرها
اللـه يكون في عونه


----------



## nana25 (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



m.e.e قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> للدرجادي مش لاقيه اللي يعبرها
> اللـه يكون في عونه


 
ازاى مش لاقية اللى يعبرها امال ده جه ازاى واكيد هو مش مجبر 

وهنفترض برضه انه مجبر هو فى راجل الايام دى بتبقى مجبر وكمان على الزواج
:a63:

دى ياابنى بتعلمه الادب من اولها ههههههههههههههههه

بس برضه يلاه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك ههههههه​


----------



## استفانوس (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

*انا راحت علي :yahoo:

المهم الشباب:t32:

الله يساعدهم:yaka:*​


----------



## romyo (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

جواز بالاكراه
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون فى عونا يا شباب
كل واحد يخلى باله من نفسه
هههههههههههههههه
هايل يا نانا​


----------



## kamer14 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

ههههههههه الصوره دى مزيفه انا احتج


----------



## meri (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

اصل ذوق ماينفع معاهم
هههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



استفانوس قال:


> *انا راحت علي :yahoo:*​
> 
> *المهم الشباب:t32:*​
> 
> *الله يساعدهم:yaka:*​



معلش اصلك كنت من الزمن الجميل اما الزمان ده يلاه خلينى ساكته احسن 


بس برضه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



romyo قال:


> جواز بالاكراه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكون فى عونا يا شباب
> ...


 
انت خلاص راحت عليك وله عايز تتجوز تانى فين المدام راحت انت فين يا توتى معلش اصلى بحب اهدى النفوس هههههههههههه

بس يلا ماشى اخدنا بركة هههههههه​


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههه الصوره دى مزيفه انا احتج


 
لا مش مزيفة يا قمر لانى صورتها بنفسى فى فرح احدى صديقاتى ههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك يا قمرايه​


----------



## nana25 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



meri قال:


> اصل ذوق ماينفع معاهم
> هههههههههههه


 

عندك حق يا بنت يا مارى مش بيجوا غير بالعين الحمرا ههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك اللذيذه معانا​


----------



## muheb (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

يا عم دول بنات الالفية الثلاثة 
هههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



muheb قال:


> يا عم دول بنات الالفية الثلاثة
> هههههههههههه


 
واكيد بنات الالفية الرابعة هيبقوا اجمد من كده

وكلما جاءت الفيه جديدة كلما تتطورت اساليب البنات اكتر علشان الولاد عايزين كده طبعا ههههههههههههههه

مرسى يا محب على مشاركتك معانا بجد اخدنا بركة الالفية ههههههههههه​


----------



## rama (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

*هههههه
أصلها بتأدبه لأنو بيبص للبنات المعزومات 
ههه
بجد تحـــــــــــفة تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
هو دة الكلام ولا بلاش

ماهما قالوووووا
كان زمااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
دلوقتى بقى زاوماااااااااااان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

هههههههه

حلوه بجد

سيبى يا برنسيسه روميو يقول اللى هو عايزه
حسابنا بعدين
هههههههههه​


----------



## veansea (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

لالالالالالالالالالالالا
دى مش بتادبه عشان بيبص للبنات 
ولا متجوزها غصب 
دى بتدبحله القطه من اولها 
اهى دى البنات ولا بلاش


----------



## mrmr120 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى اوى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## merola (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



rama قال:


> *هههههه*
> 
> *أصلها بتأدبه لأنو بيبص للبنات المعزومات *
> *ههه*
> ...


 
انت عارفه يا اختى عرسان اليومين دول تبقى العروسة واقفة جانبه زى القمر وعاملة اللى ما يعمل طبعا يوم فرحها 

وهو مفيش فايده فيه يفضل يبص على البنات المعزومات فى الفرح وطبعا عينتينه الاثنين كل عين فى جهه غير الثانية اقول ايه وله ايه بس ................................ خلى الطابق مستور هههههههههههه

بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة معانا يا راما​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هو دة الكلام ولا بلاش
> 
> ماهما قالوووووا
> ...


 
ههههههههههه حلوه منك يا تويتى

بس دلوقتى مش بقى زاومان فقط دى بقى كمان زاجيرل وزابنت وزااختى وزابنتى وزاصديقتى ................ إلخ ههههههههههههه

بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الجميلة دى​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



totty قال:


> هههههههه​
> 
> حلوه بجد​
> سيبى يا برنسيسه روميو يقول اللى هو عايزه
> ...



انا مش فاهمة قصدك ايه بس اللى عايز يقول اى حاجه ميتكسفش خالص فى ناس برضه بتعرف ترد عليهم هههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك يا توتى ​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



veansea قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا
> دى مش بتادبه عشان بيبص للبنات
> ولا متجوزها غصب
> دى بتدبحله القطه من اولها
> اهى دى البنات ولا بلاش


 
هههههههههه خليها تدبحله اى حاجه انشالله كل الحيوانات حتى ههههههههههههه

مرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة يا فانسا ههههههه ادينى بدلعك اهو 

بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة اوى اوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 

اى خدعة يا عسل

بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا مرمر​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



merola قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ايه الضحك الجميلة دى يا رب دايما

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا ميرولا​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

:ranting::ranting::ranting:
هو انتو فى كل مكان كدة قرشين ملحتنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس فكرة حلوة تصدقو
بس انا مقدرش اعمل كدة مع خطيبى
:smil13::smil13:​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



بنت الفادى قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting:​
> هو انتو فى كل مكان كدة قرشين ملحتنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس فكرة حلوة تصدقو
> ...


 
انت متقدريش تعملى كده انا بقى ربنا يدبر واعمل كده فى خطوبتى هههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا بنت الفادى​


----------



## naderr (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

الله  يرحم  الرجاله
كان  فيه  منه  و خلص من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



nana25 قال:


> ههههههههههه حلوه منك يا تويتى​
> 
> بس دلوقتى مش بقى زاومان فقط دى بقى كمان زاجيرل وزابنت وزااختى وزابنتى وزاصديقتى ................ إلخ ههههههههههههه​
> 
> بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الجميلة دى​


 
ههههههههههههه
على رايييييييك ياختى
من الاخر يخلوا عندهم دم بقى
ويسيبولنا الدنيا براحتنااااااااااااااا :99:


----------



## sondos_m2006 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

جميلة بس هى فعلا حصلت بجد


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



naderr قال:


> الله يرحم الرجاله
> كان فيه منه و خلص من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


 
ممكن يكون لسة متوافر منه حاليا ههههههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا باشا​


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> جميلة بس هى فعلا حصلت بجد


 
بجد طب احكيلنا اللى حصل علشان الناس تاخد عبره هههههههههههههههه

مرسى لمشاركتك الحلوة معانا واخدنا بركة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عـروســـة اخــر زمـــن ............. هههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعينى عليه 
من اولها كده


----------

